# What do you think Dad looked like?



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi, everybody,

I have a question for you. This is my kitten, Cricket. We found her and her family under our shed about two months ago. 


















I know that she is a moggie and that's fine with me, but I was wondering what you think her dad looked like? Her mom and siblings were normal tabbies, but she looks very different from them.


















She reminds me a little of some lynx point siamese cats I've seen. Do you think there could be a little of that in her background somewhere? She has an M on her forhead, stripes by her blue eyes, white around the inside of her ears and around her eyes, an outlined nose, and smudges on the backs of her ears. I know that these can be characteristics of that type of cat. 

Basically, I'm just curious about her. I know what her mom was like, but who knows about dad. If you guys have any ideas, I'd appreciate them.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Impossible to say really.
It could be something from mum in her bloodline.

Vienna was a tonkinese mix, dad unknown, mum pure bred tonkinese.
This is 3 of the kittens we kept, as you can see all very different. No way of knowing what dad had in him.


























For all we know dad was a ginger tom, no way of telling.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh well. Thanks for answering Zalensia. I knew that people can half-accurately predict the colors of kittens by seeing the parents, but I wasn't sure if you could do it the other way around. You have very striking cats, by the way.  

Kate


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

With the white paws, it could be a bit of Snowshoe Siamese. I'd be more likely to make up a new breed: Cutie pie!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Gypsy Girl said:


> You have very striking cats, by the way.


Thankyou!
Cricket is also very beautiful!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

One thing's for sure, if the mother is a brown tabby the father is black pigmented (black/brown, blue, chocolate or lilac).

But he other than that you can't say anything really. The colorpoint gene is a recessive trait so both parents may carry it without being colorpoints themselves.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

>>>>>runs to steal Cricket

Holy cow, she is adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's lovely


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Dune looks exactly the same as Cricket. (Check out my gallery). His dad was unknown and his mom was a chocolate point siamese. He had two brothers that looked like him, and a sister that was jet black. That doesn't really answer your question, but it may give you some insight...


----------



## simeysbluis (Aug 20, 2006)

*re: What do you think the father looked like*

Hi,
I am new to the forums and ran across your post. I have a cat exactly like Cricket, his name is Simon. His mother was white with grey spots, the father unknown also. He had a sister that looked like him and a long haired brother like him, the rest of the litter was a cat like your cat Ellie, a black with white boots and a grey tabby. I think Simon, and Cricket are the most beautiful cats I have ever seen. What type of personality does she have? Simon is very independent and picky!!! My family says I have him spoiled. Feel free to check out my gallery, there are pics of all of my cats. Thanks!!!
Wow, Parker your cat Dune is beautiful too!! I just saw your pics!!


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

I had a cat growing up that had a mother that was full bred chocolate point siamese, and an unknown father, and my cat ended up a full black cat with siamese features in the face & ears....so without the fur markings no one could tell she was siamese.

I guess what I'm trying to say is...I'm sorry I can't help you, I have no idea.

But I love the name Cricket  What did you name the others?


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your replies! 



simeysbluis said:


> What type of personality does she have?


Well, she's very independent in some respects. She doesn't like to be picked up and held much; usually she fusses and wriggles the entire time! However, she is also really people dependent and affectionate. She likes to be in the same room with us, and if we go outside, she goes to the door crying and scratching to be let out with us. It sounds kind of cute, but it's also rather annoying to a person inside the house with her, not to mention bad for the window. :roll: At night she hops on to my bed and demands attention by purring and rubbing all over. Usually she'll fall asleep with me for about 10 to 20 minutes and then get up and spend the rest of the night under my bed or in the other room. It gets really cold here in the winter though, so I might have a permanent bed buddy pretty soon. Did I mention she was VERY vocal? She meows and chirps and wails all the time!



Frenchy said:


> But I love the name Cricket  What did you name the others?


Thanks! She named herself pretty much. I used to daydream about getting a cat and naming it a beautiful name, but when Cricket came along, chirping and hopping about, no other name would fit.  The others weren't quite as interestingly named. Her brother was called Blaze because of the white blaze on his face. Her sister was named Erin for her fighting Irish spirit, but later was renamed by her new owners. She's now called Shadow which fits her fairly well. We called the mom cat Ellie after Eleanor of Aquitaine because she was pretty and powerful. (She controlled the amount of time we could see her babies! :wink: )

Anyway, thanks again for all your replies and insights. Who knows what her dad looked like, but the end product was pretty cute.  The more I look around though, the more cats I see who look like her. I don't know if the world is ready for more Crickets!

God Bless,
Kate


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

That second phot of the kitten on the end of the sofa is DARLING! What a great shot!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The other thing to consider is that since the Mom was a stray that there could have been more than one father. 

_A queen in heat releases her eggs about 24 hours after mating. Theoretically all sperms that have entered her the past day can fertilize each egg. If she mated with more than one cat within these 24 hours, there can be two (and even three or four) different fathers._


----------

